
Frequent blood donors may live longer - mikecarlton
http://sciencenordic.com/frequent-blood-donors-live-longer
======
nradov
Similar research results have been published before although I can't find them
now. The hypothesis was that excess iron is a risk factor for cardiovascular
disease, which is why menstruating women and blood donors are at lower risk
than men and post-menopausal women.

